# Buying Aluni: help please



## Pomme (Apr 12, 2014)

I am interested in buying Disney Vacation Club in Hawaii, talked to the sale rep yesterday. Please advise if these works for me.

1 I want to use point to stay at Grand Californian vacation club, what is the percentage of success in doing that in Early April (4-18 April)
2 use point to stay at other Disney hotel (when am not using the point for other things)
3 I also own a week of Marriott, is the Disney vacation club more expensive than Marriott? 
4 is Disney exchanging/booking at non home resort harder to get than marriott? With Marriott, I booked a year in advance and I got it. I assume Disney is easier?
5 is it always 7 months booking window for non home resort with Every DVC?

Thank you very much


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2014)

It's Aulani - 

Some really important tips:

-Do NOT buy at the resort - you can save a significant amount of money buying DVC points, *resale*.

-*You will pay top dollar if you buy at Aulani* - it makes no sense to buy at the most expensive resort, and then use the points at less expensive resorts & hotels.

-This is going to be a very expensive purchase - *DON'T BUY IT WHEN YOU ARE IN HAWAII* - go home and do your research on the TUG DVC board, and then decide exactly what you want, with no pressure.  It will save you a LOT of money.

-Do not believe everything the sales person told you - they work on commission and they don't want you to know about the resale market - *DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH!*


----------



## presley (Apr 12, 2014)

1.)  If you always want to book California, you need to buy there.  It doesn't have very many rooms and owners get to book at 11 months, everyone else at 7 months.  You have a very slim chance of ever booking a high demand week if you don't own there.  It's not impossible, just not something you can ever count on

2.)  You can use the points for any Disney Vacation Club.  If you want to use for the Disney Hotels, you have to buy from the developer.  It costs more to use your points than to pay for cash at the hotels the majority of the time.

3.)  Depends on which resorts you own.  They are both very expensive to own.

4.)  You can only book at 7 months out for other Disney resorts.  That can be difficult during any high demand season.  If you want Vero Beach during the summer, you need to own there.  If you want California Grand during the summer or Christmas, you need to own there.  If you ever want a concierge room at AnimalKingdom, you need to own there.


----------



## vacationdoc (Apr 12, 2014)

*Villas Grand Cali hard to get even for DVC owners*

If you want to use the points to stay at the Grand Californian, you will need to have points there to get the 11 month early booking time.  If you use DVC points from any other Disney property you cannot book Grand Californian until 7 months out along with all the other DVC owners.  Many savvy Grand Californian owners book the most desirable dates and room sizes early and then rent the units.

Take your time and learn everything you can.  Disney will always be happy to sell you DVC Points at full price.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 12, 2014)

If you want to book Disney's Grand Californian resort consistently, I'd want to own some points there because I've heard it's very hard to get for non-owners.  There's not much of a price difference between direct and resale so I'd probably get on a wait-list with Disney.

As far as booking Aulani, I'd be tempted to buy SSR points resale to book Aulani.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 12, 2014)

Agreeing with posts above!  If you would mostly use the points equally between Aulani and Grand Californian: _buy Grand Californian_!  The Grand Cal has fewer units than most DVC locations and is "mostly difficult" to book year round.  Between the two, you'll want the 11-month reservation advantage at the Grand Californian.  (That said, I enjoyed 10 nights last year at the Grand Cal using my DVC Saratoga Springs points booked in short stays by using the Waitlist.  If your plans are _flexible_ and you can travel easily without much notice -- the waitlist is a handy tool.)

If looking at Aulani via Resale -- be aware that the earliest Aulani contracts have Developer Subsidized Maintenance Fees.  If you can find/purchase one of these older contracts it might result in some great savings over the life of the contract.

Disney _Hotels_ vs _DVC_: You might want to do a bit of research to get your head around the distinct difference between the Hotels vs DVC properties.  All DVC points, regardless of purchase source, may be used at all DVC properties.  Only grandfathered and Developer points may be used at the Disney _Hotels_.  Likewise, resale points are restricted from booking other Disney-collection options such as Disney Cruise Line (DCL), Adventures by Disney (ABD), etc.


			
				DVC Member Benefits Guide of 1/26/2014 said:
			
		

> MEMBERS WHO PURCHASE OWNERSHIP INTERESTS IN ANY DVC RESORT FROM A PERSON OR ENTITY OTHER THAN DIRECTLY FROM DVD SHALL NOT BE ABLE TO USE THE VACATION POINTS ASSOCIATED WITH THAT OWNERSHIP INTEREST FOR RESERVATIONS OR STAYS THROUGH THE INCIDENTAL BENEFITS KNOWN AS THE CONCIERGE COLLECTION AND THE DISNEY COLLECTION.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Apr 12, 2014)

Below is a list of the available resales at just one of the big resale brokers for DVC:  Disney's Aulani Resort in Hawaii all expire in 2062

Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas, Ko Olina 
Price      # Points  Per Point   UY Year-Points Avail, Year-Points Avail
$9,900.00 	110 	$90.00 	JUN 13-110, 14-110 	1358388
$11,000.00 	110 	$100.00 	APR. 14-110, 15-110 	1358393
$13,600.00 	160 	$85.00 	MAR. 14-160, 15-160 	1357254
$14,400.00 	160 	$90.00 	Mar. 14-160, 15-160 	1356717
$15,200.00 	160 	$95.00	Feb. 14-320 (160 banked), 15-160 	1357196
$15,200.00 	160 	$95.00 	Mar. 14-160, 15-160 	1356025
$18,000.00 	160 	$112.50 	JUN 13-0, 14-316, 15-160 	1360322
$17,000.00 	170 	$100.00 	APR. 14-170, 15-170 	1358887
$20,900.00 	220 	$95.00 	MAR. 14-220, 15-220 	1357436
$22,000.00 	220 	$100.00 	MAR 14-280, 15-220, 	1358395
$21,600.00 	240 	$90.00 	Dec. 13-132, 14-240 	1354691
$22,800.00 	240 	$95.00 	Dec. 13-240, 14-240 	1356775
$22,800.00 	240 	$95.00 	OCT. 13-67, 14-240 	1357953
$30,000.00 	250 	$120.00 	MAR. 14-250, 15-250 	1358396
$34,500.00 	300 	$115.00 	MAR 14-0, 15-110 (reduced) 	1357871
$39,600.00 	400 	$99.00 	Feb. 14-400, 15-400 	1354784
$52,000.00 	400 	$130.00 	Feb. 14-759, 15-400 	1356776
$50,000.00 	447 	$111.86 	Aug. 13-158, 14-447 	1352643


----------



## DisneyDenis (Apr 12, 2014)

Current DVC Pricing and Promotions (Direct from Disney)

New Member Purchase 

Animal Kingdom Villas***
$155 per point; 100-point minimum purchase

Aulani (Hawaii)*****

$155 per point less $1 per point incentive AND $1000 Developer Credit; 100-159 points
$155 per point less $2 per point incentive AND $1600 Developer Credit; 160-219 points
$155 per point less $3 per point incentive AND $2200 Developer Credit; 220-319 points
$155 per point less $4 per point incentive AND $3200 Developer Credit; 320-999 points
$155 per point less $5 per point incentive AND $3200 Developer Credit; 1000+ points

Special Offer:  Buyers can opt for a matching set of one-time-use Developer's Points in lieu of the Developer Credit (e.g. buy 300 points, get an extra 300 points to use once.) 

Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Villas****
$165 per point; 100-point minimum purchase

Beach Club Villas*
$130 base price; 100-point minimum purchase

BoardWalk Villas*
$130 base price; 100-point minimum purchase

Hilton Head Island*
$115 base price; 100-point minimum purchase

Old Key West***
$130 base price; 100-point minimum purchase

Saratoga Springs**
$130 base price; 100-point minimum purchase

Vero Beach*
$115 base price; 100-point minimum purchase

Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel****
$165 base price; 100-point minimum purchase

Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa******
$155 base price; 100-point minimum purchase

Villas at Wilderness Lodge*
$130 base price; 100-point minimum purchase

* Contract ends on January 31, 2042
** Contract ends on January 31, 2054
*** Contract ends on January 31, 2057
**** Contract ends on January 31, 2060
*****Contract ends on January 31, 2062
******Contract ends on January 31, 2064


----------



## DisneyDenis (Apr 12, 2014)

If you are paying "cash" from your savings and buying direct from Disney for Aulani points, then go for the matching points special offer. My opinion is that the points are worth $11 each minimum.

If you are financing and buying direct from Disney for Aulani, then accept the developer credit and buy at the beginning of the tier, e.g. 100 points, 160 points, etc.  Applying the money towards the purchase, you will save $10 pp with the developer credit.

Aulani is better to buy at resale, if you have the cash. There are some companies that will finance resale if you must go that route.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Apr 12, 2014)

*DVC Grand Californian Resale*

Just for comparison at the same large broker there is only one Grand Californian contract available for resale now...

Disney's Villas at the Grand Californian
Contract Price #Points  Price per point   UY Year-Points Avail, Year-Points Avail
$19,890.00 	      170 	    $117.00        JUN 13-0, 14-336, 15-170


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2014)

DisneyDenis said:


> If you are paying "cash" from your savings and buying direct from Disney for Aulani points, then go for the matching points special offer. My opinion is that the points are worth $11 each minimum.
> 
> If you are financing and buying direct from Disney for Aulani, then accept the developer credit and buy at the beginning of the tier, e.g. 100 points, 160 points, etc.  Applying the money towards the purchase, you will save $10 pp with the developer credit.
> 
> Aulani is better to buy at resale, if you have the cash. There are some companies that will finance resale if you must go that route.



IMNSHO - If you have to finance a timeshare purchase, you are making a bad financial decision.  Buy something you can pay cash for.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Apr 12, 2014)

We have owned DVC since 1993. Love those $57 points! We have never been able to get into Grand Californian at the 7 month date but were able to use points at the hotel before DVC units were added. We have stayed at the Paradise Pier hotel across the street using points. But to do this now, one has to use points from the developer. 
During slower seasons we have had no problem getting DVC rooms at Aulani.  The OP might consider renting points through a point rental business like Dave's DVC Rental before buying - points are $14 generally unless they are purchased at last minute when they are cheaper, but availability might be lower.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 12, 2014)

The Timeshare Store has some Grand Californian listings.  Here's a link to their  site:

http://www.dvc-resales.com/index.htm

Keep in mind if the points are stripped (no points currently or in the following year) it might be better getting on a waitlist with Disney and buying Grand Californian direct from Disney. I value the points at $11.00 a point from a rental standpoint. And if you have two years of missing points, that can add up!


----------



## Pomme (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you very much everyone. I need to go do more research. 

I think am going with the marriott, so I can combine my weeks. Going to ask more on a new threads. Thanks so much


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 12, 2014)

Just remember: do not buy any Orlando resorts if you want to trade into DVC. With the exception of points-based resorts (like Wyndham), weeks-based Orlando resorts CAN NOT trade into DVC.

TS


----------



## rhonda (Apr 13, 2014)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Just remember: do not buy any Orlando resorts if you want to trade *into DVC*. With the exception of points-based resorts (like Wyndham), weeks-based Orlando resorts *CAN NOT trade into DVC*.



... into DVC *at WDW*.
... CAN NOT trade into DVC *at WDW*.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 13, 2014)

I wouldn't use DVC points to stay at the Disney hotels.  Once you have stayed in a timeshare for a Disney vacation you will never want to stay in one of the hotels again.  Having your own kitchen and the extra space will spoil you and if you have to go back to the hotels you will not enjoy it.  We have stayed at all the Disney hotels on bay lake and also in the timeshares there (except the Grand Floridian) and it is soooo much better in the DVC units.

tlwmkw


----------



## Pomme (Apr 26, 2014)

Totally agree!

Stayed at marriot Newport Coast for 1 week, then move to carlsbad and stay in a one bedroom hotel, felt terrible.


----------

